# The Holiday Martial Craft Special!



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

*It&#8217;s always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays&#8230;*
_With egg nog and turkey, and holiday cheer,  
This can be a very stressful time of the year,
With shopping, long lines, and traffic jammed places,
 And enough Yo-Ho-Ho to want to break peoples faces,
Well you can&#8217;t break em'! Santa won&#8217;t deliver behind bars,
 So instead play with friends at a bare-knuckle fighting seminar!
And then after all of that holiday cheer,
Stick to that resolution for the New Year,
And take some of that hard earned gift cash,
Treat yourself to a great knife seminar Bash!
So, no matter your race or creed, come out and play,
It&#8217;s always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays!   _ 
  :supcool: 
Bare-Knuckle Fighting: This seminar is put on by the Tulisan Eskrima Gild and Master of Defense Paul Janulis. The Gild is dedicated to the propagation of the martial craft. On the street, you will not have the benefit of hand protection or rules if you are attacked. Knowing the dynamics of fighting bare fisted and dirty will help you handle real situations. We will use elements of Filipino and Western fighting arts to apply the dirty tricks from the bare-knuckle fighters of old to today&#8217;s environment. Learn strikes, parries, picks, hooks, locks, throws, gouges, butts, purrs, and much more! Not for the thin-skinned&#8230;be prepared for some contact!

Date/Time: December 5th, 2004; 12pm-3:30
Cost: Pre-register - $40; $50 @ door 
Bring: mouth guard and groin protection

EDC Knife Seminar: Back by popular demand. This event is put on by TEG Corp., a self-defense training company. Master of Defense Paul Janulis will take you through what you need to know if you are going to carry a knife for self-defense, including both legalities and tactics.    

Date/Time: January 9th, 2005; 12pm-4
Cost: Pre-register - $50; $70 @ door (repeat attendants call for discount details)
Bring: MUST bring your own LIVE blade. Call for suggestions if you&#8217;re not sure what to bring.

Location for both: Superkicks for America, 105 Main St. Rochester, MI 48307
Contact: Paul Janulis; 248-722-1634; www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html


Yo-Ho-Ho   %-} &#8230;happy holidays, and we&#8217;ll see you soon!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Good Luck Paul with these events.

Give us a review after each event.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 2, 2004)

"Purring." Besides being a noise a cat makes, isn't that an old scottish pain-game where the opponents face off, grab each other's shoulders, and take turns kicking the other in the shins, the loser being the one who gives up first? Does it refer to shin-kicking at your seminar? 

Sounds interesting, wish I could go.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> "Purring." Besides being a noise a cat makes, isn't that an old scottish pain-game where the opponents face off, grab each other's shoulders, and take turns kicking the other in the shins, the loser being the one who gives up first? Does it refer to shin-kicking at your seminar?
> 
> Sounds interesting, wish I could go.



Yup. It refers to shin kicking. Good call!  :ultracool


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 28, 2005)

Long awaited review on the EDC event...

EDC stands for "Every Day Carry;" this seminar is designed for civilians who carry a knife or utility blade on them every day.

We started off with some legal, psychological, statistical, and anatomical information - classroom style. We sat and took notes and followed the handout while Paul was on the chalkboard instructing. We all found this very informative.

We took a break and warmed up with some knife drawing drills.

We then did more classroom stuff, continuing from where we left off.

Then we did more knife drawing training.

We followed this with drawing and cutting drills where we cut live targets with our blades. We worked on different tactics as instructed by Master Paul.

From there, we got out the trainers, and did partner work, using the tactics that we had learned.

Then we worked on some adrenaline response training, where we had to draw and deploy our knives under stressful scenario's. 

We ended with some clinching and grappling tactics using our trainers.


All in all, this is the most informative civilian event that TULISAN tactical training is putting out. It is comprehensive, and can prepare one for realistic self-defense with a blade in a very short amount of time. However, it is in depth enough where it is worth a repeat for additional work.

If you never do any of our other events, recommend that you at least come out and try this at least once!

Yours,

James


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, the review of the bare-knuckle event is here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18982&highlight=Seminar

Thanks!


----------

